# Busfehler? Weiter mögliche Ursachen?



## D4K!ZZ4 (14 Oktober 2011)

hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine CPU 315-2DP und einen Motorregler als Slave.
Sobald ich die Hardware etc. übertrage bekomme ich einen SF und einen BF.

Was ich schon überprüft habe:
-PB Leitung sollte passen vom stecker her.
-Widerstände sind ein.
- CPU Adr.1 - Slave Adr.2
- vernetzt sind sie auch in der Simatic Software.
- Der Regler hat auch keine Fehler (Was auch schonmal einen BF verursacht hat)
- Die Daten vom Regler werden über PEW/PAW aufgefangen und ausgegeben.


Am Schreibtisch hatte ich das schon mal so am laufen, ohne BF.
Ich weiß grad nicht mehr weiter. Is bestimmt nur ne kleinigkeit was ich übersehe. Spielt die Leitungslänge ne Rolle? Leitung is ca. 5m sollte aber doch noch kein Problem sein.


Bin für alle Anregungen offen. Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

was sagt denn der Diagnosepuffer?


MfG


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (14 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich hab reingekuckt aber ich müsste jetzt lügen.
Auf alle Fälle nichts besonders aussagekräftiges.

Was ich noch sagen kann ist das er den Slave gar nicht finded. 
normal müsste er den doch über erreichbare Teilnehmer auch finden oder?
Was ich noch habe ist ein "Fehler in unterlagerter Baugruppe" 
Da komm ich aber gar nicht groß aus. Ich hab die GSD vom Hersteller und hab die auch mim Hersteller am Telefonhörer parametriert. Is auch keine große Hexerei da die Möglichkeiten nicht recht groß sind.

Gibts bei den E/A Adressen noch was zu beachten? Der Slave hat die Adressen ab 287 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht jetzt.

Gruß


----------



## sascha-polo (16 Oktober 2011)

Du solltest mal die Erdung der Bus-Teilnehmer ueberpruefen. Hast du schon den Schirmstrom gemessen, wenn der Potentialausgleich der Busteilnehmer ueber der Schirm realisiert wird, kann das zu einem BF fuehren.


----------



## bike (16 Oktober 2011)

D4K!ZZ4 schrieb:


> Gibts bei den E/A Adressen noch was zu beachten? Der Slave hat die Adressen ab 287 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht jetzt.
> 
> Gruß



Also das könnte ein Problem sein.
Warum nicht auf eine gerade Adresse, da vermutlich eh alles auf Wortgrenze programmiert wird?
Hast du unter Extras -> Schnittstelle -> Profibus schon einmal das Netz abgesucht?


bike


----------

